# Now Pythons in Brisbane... who would have thought



## cagey (May 12, 2014)

No Cookies | The Courier-Mail


----------



## R33C3 (May 12, 2014)

Have you seen a python attack?, please its called eating its like saying have you seen a dog attack and the dog is just eating 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (May 12, 2014)

R33C3 said:


> Have you seen a python attack?, please its called eating its like saying have you seen a dog attack and the dog is just eating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the difference in your analogy is the python kills it's food before eating. If a wild dog killed an animal and then ate it it would also be called an attack. Saying that I didn't catch in the article they said attack , must admit I did not read it in it's entirety but skimmed parts. 

I think that with everyone including kids having devices like iPods or smart phones these activities are being caught on camera and posted onto places like Facebook which puts it in everyones faces a lot more making it seem like an increase in activity. I have spoken to a couple of snake catchers and they haven't seen a noticeable increase in work on average to previous years.


----------



## Jacknife (May 12, 2014)

A snake killing an eating a possum!? Never!
I wouldn't call this an attack, I'd call this nature - what with possums being part of pythons natural food chain.
"News" at its finest.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 12, 2014)

Wheres the cameras when timmys cat drags in a lizard or when dogs mall poor koalas....pffttt. i dont get whats so bad about local pythons eating. As mentioned above its called a food chain.


----------



## andynic07 (May 12, 2014)

I think the story is more about lock up your pets then look out pythons are invading and attacking.


----------



## bdav70 (May 12, 2014)

Can't be sure but in the main photo looked like the snake was chowing down on a fox. Aussie wildlife fighting back!


----------



## Lawra (May 14, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I think the story is more about lock up your pets then look out pythons are invading and attacking.



Remember the recent stories about coastals in the Whitsundays?

Hilarious!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 14, 2014)

[MENTION=38538]bdav70[/MENTION]
Thats what i thought! definitely looks more like a fox than a possum!


----------



## marcus0002 (May 14, 2014)

Its a possum. Look at the feet and tail. Foxes don't have prehensile hands for feet.


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 14, 2014)

Haha, next thing they'll start putting breed specific legislation on pythons as well!!


----------

